# Puff 2012 Pipe Final Vote



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are the selections for the Puff 2012 Pipe Final Vote. Please only vote if you are very seriously considering purchasing the pipe. You may vote for multiple pipes if you would purchase more than one of the choices offered. The pipe with the highest vote total will be selected as the winner.

Here are the choices:

Mark Tinsky - Blast finish with stem insert (not necessarily the same insert pictured...details to be determined with Mark if this pipe is selected) - Price: $185



















Johs - Sandblast Finish (Price: $75) Partially Rusticated Finish (Price: $95) Smooth Finish (Price: $100)










Peterson Aran (Price: $66) or Harp (Price: $94.50) with Nickel Puff 2012 band (Please note: Delivery time 5 - 8 months)










Luciano - Brown/Dark Smooth Finish (Price: $100) Tan Sandblast Finish (Price: $90) Brown Sandblast Finish (Price: $80)

Here is the Luciano shape selected:










Here is a link to a photo of the three finish options for the Luciano:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...05-puff-2012-pipe-carvers-22.html#post3528246


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, I voted for the pipes I would likely buy. I think I was first!

EDIT: Just a question, how long is the poll going to be open?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Cool, I voted for the pipes I would likely buy. I think I was first!
> 
> EDIT: Just a question, how long is the poll going to be open?


I set it for 3 days.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Woot, I like it


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I set it for 3 days.


Cool, seems reasonable.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Just out of the gates and an early lead for the Pete, Tinsky and Johs are neck and neck a few lengths back, but it's still way too early to call folks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Here are the selections for the Puff 2012 Pipe Final Vote. *Please only vote if you are very seriously considering purchasing the pipe*. You may vote for multiple pipes if you would purchase more than one of the choices offered. The pipe with the highest vote total will be selected as the winner.
> 
> Here are the choices:
> 
> ...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would have voted for Luciano had we went with choice #2 but not fond of #1. Thanks for putting this all together those involved and can't wait for the winner.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> John I hope you don't mind but I took the pics out of your quote so the reply wouldn't be so big but it think this particular point needs to be emphasized:
> *Please only vote if you are very seriously considering purchasing the pipe.
> *


I agree. Up until now we were really just compiling options so it didn't really matter, but since we are down to an actual decision I think it is important that we get the best sense of the desires of the members who are actually seriously likely to purchase. That way we'll end up with the pipe that pleases the most members.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Agreed, I'm pretty open to three of the choices. So, I put a vote in for each.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just to clarify my previous post - the Tinsky is abosolutely gorgeous but I know I'm not going to spend $185 and I would hate to have my vote for a lower $ pipe skew the voting of what the rest of the pipers really want - especially guys who have gotten multiple years of this puff pipe. Someone made a comment about the Peterson in that you could get the same pipe any day of the week and while I like the Peterson and it's price range - I think the Puff Pipe of the Year should be something special so I am going to just see how the vote comes out and then decide on making the purchase.

But I hope the veteran pipers get a pipe they will be happy with adding to their collection!! Just my:2 and MHO


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just to clarify my previous post - the Tinsky is abosolutely gorgeous but I know I'm not going to spend $185 and I would hate to have my vote for a lower $ pipe skew the voting of what the rest of the pipers really want - especially guys who have gotten multiple years of this puff pipe. Someone made a comment about the Peterson in that you could get the same pipe any day of the week and while I like the Peterson and it's price range - I think the Puff Pipe of the Year should be something special so I am going to just see how the vote comes out and then decide on making the purchase.
> 
> But I hope the veteran pipers get a pipe they will be happy with adding to their collection!! Just my:2 and MHO


No need to explain, that's the point of voting and there is certainly a strategy involved.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Not a big fan on that Peterson. Maybe if it was the Sherlock Holmes Hudson shape, but this one seems a bit small and not so special.
The Tinksy is beautiful, but obviously pretty expensive. I went with the Tinsky.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

KickinItInSD said:


> Not a big fan on that Peterson. Maybe if it was the Sherlock Holmes Hudson shape, but this one seems a bit small and not so special.
> The Tinksy is beautiful, but obviously pretty expensive. I went with the Tinsky.


Between the two Pete options, I strongly prefer the Harp over the Aran.

EDIT: Boy, I must be excited about the vote. I just looked at how many posts I've made in this and the carver thread this morning!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

As I've already mentioned, you guys did a great job. I voted for my two favorites, but I'm buying regardless of which one wins the vote!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> indigosmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the selections for the Puff 2012 Pipe Final Vote. *Please only vote if you are very seriously considering purchasing the pipe*. You may vote for multiple pipes if you would purchase more than one of the choices offered. The pipe with the highest vote total will be selected as the winner.
> ...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> I would have voted for Luciano had we went with choice #2 but not fond of #1. Thanks for putting this all together those involved and can't wait for the winner.


Come on Trout! Us Utahns need to stick together! You should have voted for the Luciano anyway!
:boink:
RD


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Come on Trout! Us Utahns need to stick together! You should have voted for the Luciano anyway!


Bwahahahah - Careful or I might track you down and dump some Tambo on ya. :yo:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

God I hate being at work where I can't see the pictures.... And I hope to god my CRS syndrome doesn't kick in and I remember to check tonight.....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

From where this started, it's great to have gotten here with so many choices! Super work, everybody! :tu

I take a somewhat different a view of the "better" Tinsky pipe. While still think it "special" no matter what the pipe, I still think of the Puff 2012 pipe as more in keeping with a "Team Puff" pipe, something more along the lines of a dart team shirt. I took pride in my "Brain Damage I", "Brain Damage II" and "Brain Damage III" dart team shirts (all championship teams, BTW :tu). I didn't wear them except on dart night, but the shirts were definitely part of the fun. They were merely fancy printed t-shirts, not dress silks with cufflinks. (I think they cost us $15 apiece, but they were very high class t-shirts. :smile To be truthful, I'm embarrassed to say that a Tinsky would all but overshadow my other 20 pipes, and I don't want that to happen, either. Those with a stable of Cavicchis, Castello's and Dunhill's obviously don't face such a fate, but they are tossing dart in another league.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure if I should post here or the carver thread, but this seems like the active discussion on this now. Just a question, based on the 5-8 month time frame for the Peterson pipes, I'm assuming they will be creating a stamp, making all the pipes, and then sending them out all at once? If so, I'm also assuming they will not be individually mailed and someone will have to be responsible for distribution to club members?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Not sure if I should post here or the carver thread, but this seems like the active discussion on this now. Just a question, based on the 5-8 month time frame for the Peterson pipes, I'm assuming they will be creating a stamp, making all the pipes, and then sending them out all at once? If so, I'm also assuming they will not be individually mailed and someone will have to be responsible for distribution to club members?


Partially correct! They will be making the pipes and sending them out all at once to Cigars At Your Price, and the pipes will then be mailed the same (or next) day to everyone via Priority shipping.

If the Peterson is picked I will be coordinating & collecting payments and mailing addresses, and I will make sure everything is handled as timely as possible.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, thanks "Warren"!!!















Seriously though, thanks Andrew!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm good for buying the one that I voted for.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> I would have voted for Luciano had we went with choice #2 but not fond of #1. Thanks for putting this all together those involved and can't wait for the winner.


I didn't want to say it, but since someone else said it first *cough*Scotch*cough*, my sentiments exactly :biggrin:

I'll have to think this one over a little bit more before deciding how to vote now!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

NarJar said:


> I didn't want to say it, but since someone else said it first *cough*Scotch*cough*, my sentiments exactly :biggrin:
> 
> I'll have to think this one over a little bit more before deciding how to vote now!


Yeah, of all the pipes that we've chosen, my #2 choice would have been Pipe #2 from Luciano. But, each carver gets one sample, and I know there were a few of you who loved Pipe #2, there were more people who said they preferred Pipe #1.

Oh sweet compromise! As we all know, everyone can't have their favorite pipe be the Pipe of the Year every year. Hopefully through this process we'll select something that we will all enjoy.

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

So far I'm pretty satisfied with how things are going. The Tinsky would be my number one choice, but the Peterson Harp is a sharp pipe, not as big on that ARAN. I would be okay with the Johs as long as I could do the all over finish, be it smooth or sandblast. REALLY liked the Luciano #2, but the Luciano #1 is probably tied with the ARAN at the bottom of my list. The good news for me, if we don't end up going with the Tinsky I can add that and the Luciano #2 as possible future purchases!!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Voted - Johs did a good job on the 2010 pipe, I love mine anyway. Forgive me if this has been brought up, but that year anyone who was willing kicked in a few extra $$ as we bought our pipes and the organizer got a free pipe out of the deal in appreciation of all his hard work. 

In for one no matter what the vote choice!


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoping for the Peterson....Was going to buy one anyhow, and the others are getting into expensive territory.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I prefer the Tinsky pipe but any of the others with the exception of Peterson would be acceptable. I've had nothing but bad experiences with their lower priced pipes and will not buy another.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

freestoke said:


> From where this started, it's great to have gotten here with so many choices! Super work, everybody! :tu
> 
> I take a somewhat different a view of the "better" Tinsky pipe. While still think it "special" no matter what the pipe, I still think of the Puff 2012 pipe as more in keeping with a "Team Puff" pipe, something more along the lines of a dart team shirt. I took pride in my "Brain Damage I", "Brain Damage II" and "Brain Damage III" dart team shirts (all championship teams, BTW :tu). I didn't wear them except on dart night, but the shirts were definitely part of the fun. They were merely fancy printed t-shirts, not dress silks with cufflinks. (I think they cost us $15 apiece, but they were very high class t-shirts. :smile To be truthful, I'm embarrassed to say that a Tinsky would all but overshadow my other 20 pipes, and I don't want that to happen, either. Those with a stable of Cavicchis, Castello's and Dunhill's obviously don't face such a fate, but they are tossing dart in another league.


Very well said and this pretty much sums things up for me!! Nicely put!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> I prefer the Tinsky pipe but any of the others with the exception of Peterson would be acceptable. I've had nothing but bad experiences with their lower priced pipes and will not buy another.


I think the Peterson is a handsome pipe, but I'm a little fearful of the drill. They have something of a bad rep in that department with their lower level pipes and I'm wondering what happens if we get a pipe with a draught hole 1/8" off the bottom of the bowl. They don't seem very returnable like a normal pipe order. Whatever, I'm actually probably in for any of them.

I'd also like to say that I would have rather cast my Luciano vote for Pipe #2 too!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Guess I got lucky with the 12 petes I have now.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> They have something of a bad rep in that department with their lower level pipes and I'm wondering what happens if we get a pipe with a draught hole 1/8" off the bottom of the bowl.


For what's it's worth, the pipes would be inspected prior to engraving to insure that there aren't any issues.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> For what's it's worth, the pipes would be inspected prior to engraving to insure that there aren't any issues.


Great! Looking more like the Tinsky is going to take it at this point, so the question may be moot. In any case, this makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wanted to check in and say I'm enjoying all the banter in this thread. Tinsky and Peterson tied at 14. Looks like this one may go down to the wire. Or will we see a sudden move by the Johs or Luciano? That's good news about the Petes being inspected. I've had good luck with Petes throughout the years, but all of my Petes have been straight, non-system pipes, so I'd be interested to see how they do on a bent like the 999.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Voted...

Super GREAT job John...and all the helpers!!!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Like the optimistic fool that I am I cast my vote for the Luciano. Unfortunately I think it's going to be too little, too late.

Now to sit back and watch the Tinsky/Peterson fight! op2:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My choice would be Tinsky.
I always want another Tinsky.
But...members at Tamp and Puff might
find it looks familiar. It is their POY 2012.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks nice, Hermit. How does she smoke?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> That looks nice, Hermit. How does she smoke?


Look's nice? It is the same pipe as our proposed Tinsky! So much for having a unique POY for Puff! Looks like the only chance we have for a unique POY is if Peterson wins...nobody has a Peterson...wait....wha?

Sorry...just little good natured muckraking. There is still time Luciano proponents! Let's get to the polls!

RD

EDIT: Say, when is the official conclusion of this poll?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> So much for having a unique POY for Puff!


The poll ends in two days, I think?

As far as a unique POY (and I know you're just poking fun), unless I'm mistaken none of the pipes this year are unique. All are stock, and so goes it until we can have a true micro-carver commit to making a one-of-a-kind design for us (you guys selling your pipes on Puff, I'm looking at you for 2013!). I think we have nice choices this year, though: what I would consider a "high grade" in the Tinsky (because $200-ish has been my limit so far), a $130 Peterson for a little under $100 with a slightly discounted Aran for the budget-piper, and a very nice Johs or Luciano in the $75-$100 range. I'll happily order ANY of these pipes regardless of the winner, although I do have my favorites.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

szyzk said:


> The poll ends in two days, I think?





RupturedDuck said:


> EDIT: Say, when is the official conclusion of this poll?


If you look up in the box where you vote, it states the following: This poll will close on 03-18-2012 at 12:17 PM

EDIT: Time may be different depending on timezone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to agree that none of the pipes this year are really custom except for the stamping. As for the Tinsky, the shape is one of his most popular bent bulldogs so I'm not surprised it was picked by T&P. If the Tinsky wins we could always have him do a different stain color, band or stem color to make the pipe a little more unique. I would imagine Mark would be pretty easy to work with. I'm also surmising that most of the people who are voting for the Tinsky are voting for it because it is a higher grade pipe even more so than the specific shape. Heck, we could even choose another Tinsky bent bully/rhodesian shape if the Tinsky wins (How about that can of worms...just kidding.) Mark said delivery time should only be in the 6 weeks range, so if the Tinsky wins we'll have plenty of time to work out the details so we end up with a nice pipe. I'm also guessing we don't have that many active members on both forums since no one had yet mentioned the T&P pipe. If anyone wants to change their vote on the Tinsky, that's no problem either. Just post here and I'll manually adjust the total.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> That looks nice, Hermit. How does she smoke?


Like a dream.
It's become one of my favorite pipes.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Not for nothing, and maybe it's just me, but the tinsky totally prices me out of this...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I made myself step away from this project till it was down to the final vote, and damn near missed it! Love that darker Tinsky, but the Comoy's bent bulldog I got from my dad would get an inferiority complex sitting next to that. 

Good work you guys. May the best pipe win!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

MylesT said:


> Not for nothing, and maybe it's just me, but the tinsky totally prices me out of this...


Same here I understand why some want it but for many it is too much. I am on disability so yes I would need a xtra month or 2 just to save up for it.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

neck and neck


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the voting turnout greater or worse than in years past?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Haven't heard any of that insistent zulu talk in awhile (no names mentioned!!)
Expected to read in the recent previous posts - If it's a tie we go with the zulu.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Does anyone know if the voting turnout greater or worse than in years past?


Last year 48 people voted in the final poll.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Last year 48 people voted in the final poll.


Looks like we're on track then! The participation is great!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thirston said:


> Haven't heard any of that insistent zulu talk in awhile (no names mentioned!!)
> Expected to read in the recent previous posts - If it's a tie we go with the zulu.


I'm okay with this!

Hey Jim, are you up for a Puff Pipe 2012 "Outsiders" Edition? We ca n make it a triple zulu or something crazy, it would be zuluing all over the place.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I cannot believe how tight this race has been. opcorn:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*
ROME, NY (AP) -- A Rome, New York man was arrested this afternoon on charges of interstate terrorist activities. Unhinged by a series of losses in voting threads on a pipe smoking forum, he sent dozens of so called "pipe bombs" to other members. These letters contained a perfumed tobacco called "Ennerdale", leading to a host of complaints lodged with the FBI. Several are suing for marital problems created by the mailings, in one case the wife demanding to know the name of the woman who had been in the house in her absence, since she could clearly smell her perfume and refused to believe that the smell of tobacco caused it. Unfortunately, the tobacco had already been burned in an outside fire pit. Others demanded compensation for the tobacco having contaminated their "cellars", stocks of tobacco they were saving for the future when purchasing tobacco would become illegal. Another insisted that his new living room furniture had to be reupholstered, since merely opening his mail had infused the fabric with the odor from the tobacco. DEVELOPING...

*


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

So, if this ends up in a tie...are we going to do a 24 hour cage match/vote off? 

One man, one vote. Two pipes enter, one pipe leaves!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> I cannot believe how tight this race has been. opcorn:


I know! If I was feeling half as ambitious as I usually do I would make up political advertising-inspired posters for each of the pipes! :lol:



BrewShooter said:


> So, if this ends up in a tie...are we going to do a 24 hour cage match/vote off?
> 
> One man, one vote. Two pipes enter, one pipe leaves!


We'll have to form sub-committees, advisory groups, hire lobbyists... This decision will be bogged down until 2013, I figure.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I know! If I was feeling half as ambitious as I usually do I would make up political advertising-inspired posters for each of the pipes! :lol:


Okay... I'm not going to do all of them, but here's one (it's the Johs):










:lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like the silent majority spoke! The Tinsky it is!


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

damn. Well, those who buy it, Enjoy! It is a handsome piece!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW!!!! This was a tight race!!! :faint2:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow - unbelievably close. Is there any reason to have a vote off between these two and instead of "seriously considering" make it "definately buying"?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Wow - unbelievably close. Is there any reason to have a vote off between these two and instead of "seriously considering" make it "definately buying"?


I don't think so. There's no way to make somebody fully commit, and I would assume (although past decisions might have proven different) that some of the people that voted won't buy and some of the people who didn't vote will buy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I don't think so. There's no way to make somebody fully commit, and I would assume (although past decisions might have proven different) that some of the people that voted won't buy and some of the people who didn't vote will buy.


I agree. That's the way the poll was setup, winner takes all. It did come down to one vote in the end. I do hope that all who voted were really serious about buying the pipe. I'm sure we'll get some who will buy the Tinsky even though they didn't vote for it for one reason or another (I'm one of those.) I'm not sure what more we can do in an Internet forum setting such as this.

Mark said he can do direct sales through his website, so I imagine it will work in a way similar to last year's pipe. I'll contact him and find out the specifics and start another thread for those who are going to purchase the Tinsky.

Thanks to everyone who has particiated in this project


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I put a vote towards both the Tinsky and the Peterson, but secretly was pulling for the Tinsky. So, I can't say I'm disappointed. However, I do feel for those who might not be able to make the price on the Tinsky. Let us know what Mark says John and thank you for all the hard work and a big thanks to Andrew "Warren" and the others for looking into the options for us!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

NP here - great vote and I am sure the Tinsky will be a wonderful pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> However, I do feel for those who might not be able to make the price on the Tinsky. Let us know what Mark says John and thank you for all the hard work and a big thanks to Andrew "Warren" and the others for looking into the options for us!


I'll contact Mark and report back shortly. Thanks for the kind words.

I too feel for those who don't have the scratch for the Tinsky. That's why I voted for the Peterson to be honest, and didn't cast a vote for the Tinsky, although I'd be happy to own that pipe. It was pretty clear from fairly early on that it was going to come down to the Tinsky or the Pete. There's always an element of strategic voting in this kind of poll. I imagine a Pete will have a strong chance next year if Andrew can (and is willing) to set up a similar deal.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have sent an email to Mark to get the ball rolling for those who want to purchase the pipe. I have created a new thread where we can post the purchase information as it becomes available.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-thread-get-your-tinsky-here.html#post3531208


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I imagine a Pete will have a strong chance next year if Andrew can (and is willing) to set up a similar deal.


I agree and am kind of hoping he might be. As much as I'm happy about the Tinsky, I'd love to have a Puff Peterson some day! I'm also seriously eyeing that Luciano #2 now.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I imagine a Pete will have a strong chance next year if Andrew can (and is willing) to set up a similar deal.


That will never be a problem! In fact, if anyone needs help with a group purchase I'll set up the specifics.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I will have to bow out of this years pipe, I already have a LE on its way from tinsky from badger and blade, BUT i would like to thanks everyone who helped put this together. Its members like this that make this such a great forum.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I didn't even vote, or look at the thread until now as I wasn't planning on getting one this year. But after seeing that Tinsky plans may have to change...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> *
> ROME, NY (AP) -- A Rome, New York man was arrested this afternoon on charges of interstate terrorist activities. Unhinged by a series of losses in voting threads on a pipe smoking forum, he sent dozens of so called "pipe bombs" to other members. These letters contained a perfumed tobacco called "Ennerdale", leading to a host of complaints lodged with the FBI. Several are suing for marital problems created by the mailings, in one case the wife demanding to know the name of the woman who had been in the house in her absence, since she could clearly smell her perfume and refused to believe that the smell of tobacco caused it. Unfortunately, the tobacco had already been burned in an outside fire pit. Others demanded compensation for the tobacco having contaminated their "cellars", stocks of tobacco they were saving for the future when purchasing tobacco would become illegal. Another insisted that his new living room furniture had to be reupholstered, since merely opening his mail had infused the fabric with the odor from the tobacco. DEVELOPING...
> *


Ha ha, Jim. You funny!

Don't think this post went unnoticed - nice to think there really could be a dozen samples of Ennerdale flying around the country right now... p


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha ha, Jim. You funny!
> 
> Don't think this post went unnoticed - nice to think there really could be a dozen samples of Ennerdale flying around the country right now... p


USPS - the best smelling mail delivery company in the world!


----------

